# Gigaware firware?



## Hazarath (Jan 13, 2010)

So, I got a Gigaware 42-422 GX800 player, and I can't locate a website to even attempt to see if there are any firmware updates for it, hopefully so it'll play MP4s. Anyone ran into this, and found something?

The unit's an 8GB video player, with mini SD card slot, I think it said it can handle up to 16GB total... not bad for $30!

But, getting any support, much less firmware, would be nice.

-Haz


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's not often you see firmware updates for media players. As for playing other formats, with media players it's typically a hardware/media chip issue. Updating firmware typically won't allow new formats to be played. It's not like a PC where you simply install a new codec.


----------

